# Grouper "Catching"



## Floppy (May 29, 2008)

Forgive in advance but I need a little "coach" class on catching grouper. I use pretty much the same rigs as I would fishing for other bottom dwellers but my success rate with scamp and/or specifically, grouper has been very low. We fish anywhere from 10 miles out to +/- 45 miles south of OB. Bait selection is limited to frozen cigs and sardines and livies such as pinfish (when they can be found) and anything else live I catch on a sabiki while on the way out. Use circle and J hooks up to 8/O size. Our target spots have primarily been rock bottoms, ledges and so on with a few artificials thrown in there and I just can't seem to hook up that often. What am I doing wrong? Snapper fishing is great and I don't have an issue there or with trigger, but I just feel like I am missing something in targeting grouper or scamp.

I do apprecaite any helpful advice?

Bill


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd say the biggest key is live pinfish. Outside of live bait any catch seems accidental. Go deep and fish the ledges. You are doing it right. Recess made a reply to a similar question not long ago he gave some good advice about tides and depth. Look for that.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

You will want to check out this seminar coming up in July to help you out. Capt Jake Adams knows grouper. Mark it on your calendar if you haven't already.












All events begin at 7 p.m. at Flounder's Chowder House on Pensacola Beach. Buffet at 6:30



*July 13: Bottom Fishing for Snapper and Grouper

w/ Capt. Jake Adams and Capt. Paul Redman*


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Using J hooks for reef fish is a definate no-no. Ned regulations specify only circle hooks may be used fishing for reef fish. Sounds like it's time to break out the 2009 rules and regulation book, they are free at your local tackle shops.

Kim


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I took out all my J-hooks from my tacklebox too. It made tears come from my eyes:reallycrying 

I bet I had 200-300 hooks that are no longer able to be used legally. I guess I will use them catfishing.

I don't mind it so much with snapper/grouper, but triggerfish are hard to catch on circlehooks. I used to catch them easily on j-hooks, but circle hooks would let them steal the bait.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

with triggers, use 2/0, 3/0 circles that are a little ticker than normal, like 2x or 3x thickness.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *AquaSport175 (6/24/2009)*You will want to check out this seminar coming up in July to help you out. Capt Jake Adams knows grouper. Mark it on your calendar if you haven't already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i second that Jake is a class act and a great fisherman he is the true "grouper Master" if he wants to be . The seminar would be a great place for face to face questions. if you are going south 40 miles of orange beach you are passing great grouper spot also if you are catching snapper and triggers on the spot than it is not a "grouper" spot. I'm not kidding about no other fish on the spot you can ask anyone that has ever grouper fished with us before, when we are there that is all we catch. As for tackle commercial grade silver 12/0 mustad hooks, 60-100 fluorocarbon leader 80lb brain and the lightest lead you can get by with, oh yeah big live baits means big fish, small live baits are the secret to catching scamps they can't be no small. also drop a jig just to mix things up you might be surprised . Head south when you reach 170foot start looking around the spots are there and so are the fish.

TIM


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

What is the lightest lead used?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *bond007 (6/24/2009)*What is the lightest lead used?


i use the lightest lead possible to get me down where i need the bait to be. it varies with current and depth.


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

3 or 4 oz too small?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

depends on current and depth. i usually fish plus 150 ft. and use 8 or 10 ounce when there is no current.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

> *Kim (6/24/2009)*Using J hooks for reef fish is a definate no-no. Ned regulations specify only circle hooks may be used fishing for reef fish. Sounds like it's time to break out the 2009 rules and regulation book, they are free at your local tackle shops.
> 
> Kim


 The OLEhook patrol.

You can use J-hooks for reef fish, they are not illegal. Read the rules carefully. Hope you have your free copy to read up on. 

Now the Grouper thing. Deep water , large baits , and patience will all help with Grouper. The before mentioned seminar will be a good one. Don't always believe what you read and hear. Don't be afraid to try new or different techinques or baits. Different strokes for different folks. 

We use 80-150 mainline, mono and braid

Leader 80-200 lb. mono.

Weight 12-20 oz.

Hook Mustad circle 12-16/0


----------

